# Poorly kitty :(



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

I feel terrible. My poor little Lewis had to be admitted to the vets this weekend. Last week, around Monday, he started behaving strangely. Lethargic, sleeping a lot, not wanting to play, losing some weight. No sign of tummy upset. We monitored him, thinking it might be the heat, but then on Thursday he went downhill suddenly and started to refuse food. He was stumbling around and could barely lift his head.

So, we rushed him down to the vet. He had a temperature of 105.8F so they admitted him straight away and put him on a drip and full spectrum antibiotic. His blood test came back clear. He responded well to the meds, and he came home yesterday for R&R, as his temperature had come back down to normal and I think he was causing havoc at the vets. He's been a bit sleepy since he got back but has been wolfing down food and angling for attention.

Anyway... I feel awful because I'm pretty sure it was my fault. He's an indoor cat and I have been super careful to 'kitty-proof' my home. However... last Monday, I did a load of water changes. I always keep a close eye on him, but I'm guessing I wasn't watchful enough, and somehow he managed to get a gulp of old fish tank water 

I was in hysterics at the vet, since he really did start going downhill very quickly those last 24 hours, telling them about mycos and TB and all the other horrid things I thought he might have, but they seem to think since he responded well to the antibiotics that it was a nasty bacterial infection but not *that* nasty.

So... a word of warning if you have cats and fish. Lock them out of the room during water changes.

My family have been trying to reassure me, but I still can't help feeling like a terrible pet owner. I should have foreseen something like this, but I really thought I could keep an eye on him during water changes. But I guess he foiled me 

Animals....!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry! I'm glad he's doing better though! This makes me very thankful that my cat could care less about my fish, she doesn't look at them much.
Take this as a learning experience, we all make mistakes, don't kick yourself too hard. (((HUG)))


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

I'm sorry he's been sick  Don't worry about it too much, cats are tricky. Mine learned how to open a tank cover and drink from the filter. >_> I think she got the fish sick that time, rather than the fish getting her sick.

It sounds like you care greatly for your kitty! I hope the medication continues to work and he is healthy soon!


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah he's on continued antibiotics and an anti-inflammatory and despite a bit of extra sleep seems to be getting back to himself.

They were both shut out the room today for water changes, since apparently a bucket of disgusting tank water is too tempting a treat to resist.


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

Awww I'm sorry, not easy having a sick kitty! Glad he's feeling a bit better though.


----------

